# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Anticonceptie + Diaree

## foefje

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,
Ik heb ook een vraagje. Ik heb vanacht seks gehad, en een uur later de pil van die avond ingeslikt. en 19 uur later ben ik aan de diaree geweest,,
Moet ik nu nog een morning afer pil halen omdat ik gisteravond seks heb gehad?

( ik weet dat ik nu tot aan de stopweek een condoom moet gebruiken)

----------


## MissMolly

Je kan er inderdaad niet op rekenen dat de pil voldoende opgenomen is, zeker als je heftige diarrhee hebt gehad. Ik zou zeker direct naar de huisarts gaan en met hem of haar overleggen.

----------


## Lauriane

Hallo,
Ik heb een Nexplanon/Implanon (een hormoonstaafje) in mijn bovenarm. Maar ik heb nu al een paar dagen last van diarree (buikgriepje?), en ik vraag me af of ik nu een condoom moet gebruiken of dat ik toch beschermd ben. Op het forum van dokter.nl kan ik er niet veel over vinden. Weet een van jullie het? 
Alvast bedankt, Lauriane

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lauriane,

Ik zou voor de zekerheid gewoon even een condoom gebruiken totdat de diarree compleet verdwenen is! Hoe het precies zit met een hormoonstaafje weet ik niet, maar ik neem aan dat dit ongeveer hetzelfde is als bij de anticonceptiepil, en dan is het inderdaad beter wanneer je even een condoom gebruikt!

Better safe then sorry  :Wink: !

----------


## Lauriane

Ja, ik gebruik inderdaad nu even ook condooms, maar in ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie. Trouwens, buikgriepje is zo goed als over, gelukkig!

----------

